# Looking for frags in Bowmanville



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello all.

I have a fully cycled, mature tank out east of Toronto that now is ready for filling. I bought it from a guy who was gutted after the power outage this winter and he lost all his corals but kept the rock working with a very small bio load. Anyway, enough of that.

If anyone has some frags that they are looking to sell, I am specifically seeking some of the following;

pulsing pom pom xenia
any acans
hammer
frogspawn
favia
plating and branching montipora (not sure what the Canadians call it!)
any nice little SPS would be fine too. 

Thanks all for looking, and hope to be buying some of your frags if you have em!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like you have gotten yourself a good reason for a road trip! There's a couple guys you should check out, like fragbox, frag cave, and MJC, not to mention the regular LFS shops...

I know there's a couple reefers out in Oshawa, maybe they can help you out.

Montipora digitata are the most common branching monti type, while montipora capricornus is the plate kind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

There really is nothing out here. I am just at the beginning and will not be fragging for a while. Your best bets as mentioned would be Madjellycorals, Fragbox, Fragcave, and my personal favorite actual store Canada Corals. Well worth the trip.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

If you're ever in the Mississauga area I have pom pom xenia, purple and red monti caps and various sps frags available for sale/trade. Usually I make my way out to Bowmanville in the spring for the the trout opener so it would be possible to meet up that way if you'd like.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Kooka said:


> If you're ever in the Mississauga area I have pom pom xenia, purple and red monti caps and various sps frags available for sale/trade. Usually I make my way out to Bowmanville in the spring for the the trout opener so it would be possible to meet up that way if you'd like.


Sounds great. We have trout season all year here now, but the area is a bit small, and gets congested as the snow melts but very good fishing!!

I look forward to meeting you in the spring!!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yup, the creeks are open year round up to the cn rail tracks. I haven't been out on the rivers this year at all thanks to the crazy cold weather we've been having ... I'll be sure to let you know when I'm in the area though.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got 5 stalks of pulsing Xenias that I'm looking at selling and an Aussie acan frag. I'm near the hospital in Oshawa Lmk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I have iron man and dragon soul favia www.madjellycorals.com

-Tony


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I have Hammers, chalice and some softies for sale. please let me know if you are interested in taking a look at all.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

fireangel said:


> I have Hammers, chalice and some softies for sale. please let me know if you are interested in taking a look at all.


I might be interested....pics?


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

mmatt said:


> I might be interested....pics?


me too!!

What's the acan look like mmat? Deffo interested in that.

Paulie


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

paulie said:


> me too!!
> 
> What's the acan look like mmat? Deffo interested in that.
> 
> Paulie


To be honest I think I'm going to keep it. Sorry.


----------

